
Free O'Reilly AI eBook - marv3lls
https://get.oreilly.com/ind_achieving-real-business-outcomes-from-ai.html
======
s188
Could this be regarded as false advertising? It's not really free if you have
to hand over PII. Problem is, no-one seems to know how much PII is worth.

~~~
marv3lls
'Tis a point. Should I give a direct link to the PDF then?

~~~
s188
If possible. That would be great. I definitely download it.

